# Diablo 3 -  vll wär ich gern dabei....



## DarthGonger (17. Mai 2012)

Guten Mittag liebe Community,

    ich würde sehr gerne Diabo testen, bevor ich entscheide es mir zuzulegen. 
    Deshalb würde ich mich riiiesig über einen Gästepass freuen.
    Dankte trotzdem, auch wenns nix wird.

MfG
DarthGonger


----------

